# Mühle today launched their Mühle S.A.R. Rescue Timer SK Hamburg LE



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For more than 150 years the German Society for the Rescue of Shipwrecked Persons (DGzRS) has ensured safety on the North and Baltic Seas. Since its foundation, the society, which is financed purely by donations, has rescued over 85,000 people from distress at sea.

Since more than 15 years the Mühle S.A.R. Rescue Timer is a reliable partner of the ships' crews.









Already in February 2002, the first S.A.R. Rescue-Timer were handed over to the coxswains of the rescue cruisers of the Deutsche Gesellschaft zu Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS). The watch was developed together with them and tailored to the tough requirements at sea.

The Mühle S.A.R. Rescue Timer has remained almost unchanged over the years, apart from a few limited editions.

In 2015 a special edition of 150 pieces in total was available through the Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger only and commemorate the 150th anniversary of the DGzRS.










In 2017 Mühle presented a limited edition of the Mühle S.A.R. rescue Timer Bronze. In order to celebrate 15 years of the S.A.R. Rescue Timer Thilo Mühle and his team came to Berlin to showcase their anniversary model.










And today Mühle proudly presents a new S.A.R. Rescue Timer which has been developed in cooperation with the DGzRS and Wempe. This Rescue Timer will be available exclusively at the Wempe shop In Hamburg. We had the privilege to preview their new Rescue Timer when visiting Thilo Mühle and his team in Glashütte on Monday.









And it did not take long and Bhanu Chopra, TempusX and I had a nickname, Black Beauty.
The watch will come in a limited edition of 150 pieces. The watch is named after the new sea rescue vessel, the „SK Hamburg" (Seenotkreuzer Hamburg).

Last month, Tuesday, July 28th, new sea rescue vessel was christened "Hamburg". Because of the corona pandemic, the traditional ceremony took place in Bremen at the headquarters of the German Society for the Rescue of Shipwrecked People (DGzRS). Moderator Anke Harnack as ambassador for the sea rescuers smashed the champagne bottle on the bow and wished the ship "a safe journey at all times and a safe return home". The special ship replaces the predecessor "Alfried Krupp" at the Borkum station on the North Sea coast after 32 years of service.









The "Hamburg" should actually have been christened on April 19th in the Hanseatic city whose name it bears - in front of the Elbphilharmonie. However, this was not possible because of the corona pandemic. Many donations have been collected in Hamburg for the new ship.
Instead, the vessel with its internal designation SK 40 went into service in Borkum in mid-April. The eight meter long daughter boat was named "St. Pauli". That was the result of an online vote in which, according to DGzRS information, around 9,000 people took part. The names of all 104 Hamburg districts were available for selection.

The "Hamburg", which cost around ten million euro, was built in the Fassmer shipyard in Berne on the Lower Weser. She is the fourth sea rescue vessel in the 28-meter class, constructed entirely from lightweight aluminum and designed for the heaviest seas. Two machines with a total of almost 4,000 hp accelerate the ship to 24 knots (around 46 kilometers per hour). Incidentally, on the bridge of the "Hamburg" hangs a portrait of the recently deceased German actor Jan Fedder, who was the ambassador of the sea rescuers for a long time.









Sea rescue is not organized by the state in Germany, but is in the hands of the DGzRS. The association founded in 1865 is financed exclusively through donations. In 2019, donations totaled 55 million euros. The sea rescuers carried out 2,140 missions last year and rescued 351 people from danger.

Back to the watch:

The stainless steel case, deep black PVD-coated, radiates a special power and emphasizes the dial, which was specially developed for this model. To match the watch's distinctive look, the indices are covered with light grey Super-LumiNova. The hands are coated with white luminous material for easy readability so that the time is always perfectly visible.
Retail: 1.990 €


----------



## masqueman (Sep 9, 2014)

That is certainly a very minimal "blacked-out" design of an iconic watch. It almost looks like a different watch since the tell tail triangles are so subdued. I have the standard edition, which has to be one of my favorite and best all-around watches ever. This is truly a do-anything watch.

While the black beauty's subtleness is not for me, the white dial bronze anniversary edition blew my eyes out. I never knew that existed. That would be amazing to own, especially with the fully inverted lumed dial?

Seeing these variations makes me think that this watch could really be pushed in many directions including case material/finish and dial color. It could be cool!

As usual, thanks to Mr. Stuffler for updating us with all the good German watch news.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Mike, 
Support for these crew is phenomenal, plus to have such iconic pieces for the coxswain and crew.
In Australia our Marine rescue rely solely on donations too and rescue boats do not get fuelled and serviced with " thanks "
Very inspiring mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------

